# Caravan Club, what's the big deal?



## JustRadio

I joined thinking they were top notch! After two weeks away I have the feeling that the main benefit is the directory. Of all the sites we used the least friendly, the most festooned with pointless notices, and the least well landscaped were mainly Caravan Club sites.

The very best sites were the Glen Nevis camp site, not CC, (at first I was really put off by the level of efficiency, computerised check-in etc), the landscaping makes it feel small, everything worked well, intrusion minimal, quiet and protected, nice restaurant, no kids, water at the pitch, and the best motorhome service point I've ever seen! 

Next best was Morton Hall just south of Edinburgh, not CC, again a nice restaurant on site, good landscaping, poor central showers (modern but a swamp), but the old originals by the restaurant are little used and therefore civilised.

Third Best, not CC, was the site at Arrocher on Loch Long. Don't choose a hook up pitch, ask for the gravel area at the waters edge. Really crappy showers, two only in the gents, plumbing supported by cable ties, verdigris round the paint peeled windows, and worn out facilities, but, but, location location location! Comes with a beach and slipway if you have a boat.

I recommend anyone wanting to know how to do a shower block properly to go and visit Yarmouth Harbour on the Isle of Wight and check out the facilities. Why do the caravan club, and some others, think it's a benefit to provide a bucket of dirty water and a mop for the shower, why not create one where a small part of the shower cubicle stays dry. And good on the Glen Nevis site because even though they can't manage this either, they provide a rubber scraper which is 10 times as efficient as the mop and bucket.

The worst site, (we drove away), was the one at Invermoriston (sp?) on Loch Ness with its feet in the water, (not CC), a fabulous location ruined by over-booking on a grand scale, stuffed with park homes and residentials, barely room to turn. 

The little site next to the Golf Course in Fort Augustus was very nice indeed, and crossing the course led to the canal tow path and a nice walk into the village. Best Showers of the holiday.

The second to worst site we did stay at was North Legaig, Caravan Club, a clear case of a fabulous location being so stuffed with vans, mostly appearing residential, that our promised sea view was marginal. Orders must be obeyed, so we got a site with little view and later arrivals got higher and better views, but the main belly-ache was the volume, and we were mid-week, a hate to imagine the weekend! The only site where a car marked "warden" escorts you to the pitch.

Caravan Club notices. I've never seen such a delight in pointless and repetitive notices, do this, don't do that, turn here, don't turn here, don't let your dog foul the site, (impossible), - clean it up of course, but even on your way to the doggy area if she wants to go she's going! Don't you dare enjoy it here.

I think the Caravan Club sites are old fashioned and need to up their game. They seem to like having everyone in neat little rows, the best sites either use a lot of angled pitches and/or lots of landscaping devices to make it seem roomier. We also walked away from the North Berwick CC site for much the same reasons, poor landscaping and a feeling of claustrophobia about the joint. We eventually stopped at Berwick upon Tweed, not much better but at least a great view from the steep hillside.

Oh, and yes, we did have a great time. Best thing we did? Use the chair lift at the Glencoe ski centre and then walk up the nearest peak. The views, the silence, awe inspiring and a desire for lunch!

Most interesting visit, Dunbar Harbour. Old fashioned cobbled, great for a period drama, up-and-coming warehouse developments, galleries and artists, restaurants just getting in. A touch of Scottish booze and bad behaviour (Sunday visit - all day on the ****?) spoilt it a little. I'd say a town on the verge of an "up".


----------



## DABurleigh

John,

Had to reply as your post sparked off memories! 

Glen Nevis - don't have to pay for electric if you don't want it even if it is available on your pitch. And the only site showers I've ever used in the UK since having a motorhome (needed a hot long soak after Ben Nevis).

Arrochar (Ardgartan?) - Location indeed! Staff a bit miserable.

Invermoriston - come on now, even CC sites have better signage than this one! But a great character runs it, and the location means you can put up with anything for an overnight stop and a walk in the woods, into town and up the hill the other side.

On the plus side of the CC, it has a great CL network and the quality of its sites is always up to a known standard, sometimes that's all you need in order to plan to stay there with confidence if you don't know the area.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

I stand to be corrected but they don't go for sites with bars, restaurants, casinos and entertainment areas either. Ugh !

G


----------



## 96088

neverrememberit said:


> Next best was Morton Hall just south of Edinburgh, not CC, again a nice restaurant on site, good landscaping, poor central showers (modern but a swamp), but the old originals by the restaurant are little used and therefore civilised.


I was here a couple of weeks back and they assured me that the central shower block problem was going to be rectified. The original ones are indeed very civilised. And there are not many city centre sites that have got any of >>These<< next door


----------



## solentviews

Warren Farm at Brean has the best shower and toilet block I have ever seen. We stayed there with Jacquie and co last weekend and couldn't fault it, unless you feel reluctant to pay 50p for 8 minutes of shower. During the closed period they intend refurbishing the remaining blocks.
Excellent site with good facilites. Pub with meals adjacent and the beach a short walk away.
Ian


----------



## JustRadio

Grizzly said:


> I stand to be corrected but they don't go for sites with bars, restaurants, casinos and entertainment areas either. Ugh !
> 
> G


I'm not yet an expert on anything very much at all to do with this, but it does seem to me that there's a difference between the provision of a convenient watering hole with standards, and one with a disco attached!

I don't have a problem with the CC lack of facilities, indeed if the sites good zero facilities is an OK situation for me, (see Arrocher), it's just a little nag that although none were very bad, none were very good either.


----------



## 88844

John
Don't start me off!


----------



## JustRadio

DABurleigh said:


> John,
> 
> Arrochar (Ardgartan?) - Location indeed! Staff a bit miserable.
> 
> Invermoriston - come on now, even CC sites have better signage than this one! But a great character runs it, and the location means you can put up with anything for an overnight stop and a walk in the woods, into town and up the hill the other side.
> 
> Dave


If I can find the receipt I'll give the full nine yards, but going through Arrocher on the main road from Loch Lomond pass the car parks on the left by the sea and about a half a mile out of town it's a hard left turn off the main road. Canadian or American check in lady. Ring any bells?

Invermoriston - well I didn't wait long enough to see the signs, I could see enough unwritten ones! MH's nose to tail, found a gap big enough for my bum to fit, turned and high tailed it. Was accosted by the man, same man I guess, and I said it was "a bit busy for us" and hit the road.


----------



## JustRadio

PercyVearance said:


> John
> Don't start me off!


Oh go on!


----------



## JustRadio

solentviews said:


> Warren Farm at Brean has the best shower and toilet block I have ever seen. We stayed there with Jacquie and co last weekend and couldn't fault it, unless you feel reluctant to pay 50p for 8 minutes of shower. During the closed period they intend refurbishing the remaining blocks.
> Excellent site with good facilites. Pub with meals adjacent and the beach a short walk away.
> Ian


Is this the big one I've just found on the Internet on the beach in Somerset? Not the sort of thing that immediately appeals, but appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## Grizzly

neverrememberit said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand to be corrected but they don't go for sites with bars, restaurants, casinos and entertainment areas either. Ugh !
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not yet an expert on anything very much at all to do with this, but it does seem to me that there's a difference between the provision of a convenient watering hole with standards, and one with a disco attached!
> quote]
> 
> John..I think I should have added " Thank goodness" to my Ugh !
> Sites with bars restaurants etc are a definate no-no.
> I do agree though that with the CC and C&CC you do know that the site will be clean and well-regulated ( if a little over-regulated sometimes with the former) I do feel that I should have cleaned the van before we stayed at one or two of the CC sites. I blush when I think back to our younger days and the hand-sprayed towcar and mould covered caravan. Never let us on now I suspect.!
> 
> G
Click to expand...


----------



## JustRadio

Grizzly said:


> neverrememberit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand to be corrected but they don't go for sites with bars, restaurants, casinos and entertainment areas either. Ugh !
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not yet an expert on anything very much at all to do with this, but it does seem to me that there's a difference between the provision of a convenient watering hole with standards, and one with a disco attached!
> quote]
> 
> John..I think I should have added " Thank goodness" to my Ugh !
> Sites with bars restaurants etc are a definate no-no.
> 
> G
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have so little knowledge, I stayed once in Essex near Ipswich on a site where there was a bar and chips with everything, common as muck and in all respects ghastly. This was years ago in my little Murvi. On the other hand the two places I mentioned had adult watering holes with real standards, and in Glen Nevis we wanted a night out, Hymer is big bugger to pop into town, and in the other we met with my friends children and wanted to take them to dinner so it was convenient to have it so close.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaskar

neverrememberit said:


> ................is the directory. Of all the sites we used the least friendly, the most festooned with pointless notices, and the least well landscaped were mainly Caravan Club sites.".


Yep, pretty much sums it up mate.
Best thing about the Club?......CL's definately. The farmers/owners are usually a lot more helpfull anf gratefull for the brass.
Worst thing? Far too many (not all) but faaaaaar to many of the wardens are officious little hitlers.........and why is it so many times that the "wife" is friendly and the "husband" has a face like a split clog with an attitude to boot!
........and I know it's not me cos twice I've written complains to the Club about particular wardens which resulted in 1 being disciplined and 1 actually replaced by the Assistant Warden who at that site (Bury) was brilliant. :lol: 
Yes, I know they work bl**dy hard, but at the end of the day (especially after a hard days drive, we look forward to a friendly welcome, not a scowl and a " 'ave yer booked!" 8O


----------



## artona

Yes, I know they work bl**dy hard

Don't we all  

stew


----------



## DABurleigh

My theory on the little hitler bit is that this culture is due to:

1) the desire to uphold "standards", coupled, crucially, to
2) it being called a club.

Now, calling a business a club may be a smart move overall, but hiding the hard reality of a business winning customer income in a competitive environment has a downfall - the staff just don't see that their customers have a choice and that their wages are connected to the customers' experience. Rather each customer is seen as a challenge to the order that would happily prevail if none of them turned up at all.

Dave


----------



## parigby

I know it is a well reheasred theme, but the bit that sort of get's to me is the fact that us MHs are treated almost as second class citizens. 

I couple of months back l was on the CC site at Tewkesbury ( no real problem with Wardens ), that is until l tried to fill my water tank from a tap, that wasn't at the MH service point. Up rides jobs worth and, albeit politely, tells me that l am not allowed to use that tap, but must use the MH service point. 

Being a compliant little chap most of the time, l shrug my shoulders, point out that there is a queue of five MHs waiting at the ONLY MH service point on the site. I am then told the reason for the ruling, is that tuggers complain if they have to wait at one of the service points, whilst a MH fills up and then gets out of the way. But still l go and join the queue. Seems it's alright for us to queue, but not tuggers. 

Later in the day l wander round the site undertaking a rough survey that shows 27% of pitches are occupied by MHs, but that the one MH service point equates to 8% of the total service points on site ! 

I know the answer is very much in my own hands, ie: don't use them, but l'm not sure that is the point. I pay the same membership fee and the same pitch fee, and yet l don't get the same facilities. 

Still l am slowly building up a nice collection of site directories, and as a result the CC now come a very long way down my list. Will l renew my membership next year ....... unlikely ....... but the CC probably think that's a good thing ; one less MH to trouble them. 


philip


----------



## mike_rolls37

Interesting range of views. We are very new to all this and so far have only stayed at four sites - all CC. They are:

Melrose
The Woods [Stirling]
North Berwick
Grantown-on-Spey

In all four cases the toilet blocks were absolutely immaculate - I've seen considerably lower standards in 4 star hotels. In each case the staff were welcoming and friendly. I liked North Brewick best as a site because of the way in which the site is splt up into little units with mostly no more than four or five other users in sight. It alsohas a fabulous beach for strolling on within 5 minutes walk.

As to bars and restaurants on site - that is exactly what we don't want.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, there is definitely an anti-MH theme to the CC, again, a culture that emanates from business considerations at their highest level. Which is better/ easier, a business that rents/sells expensive infrastructure to a market that absolutely needs it, or one that only needs it when it feels like it?

Dave


----------



## JustRadio

mike_rolls37 said:


> Melrose
> The Woods [Stirling]
> North Berwick
> Grantown-on-Spey
> 
> In all four cases the toilet blocks were absolutely immaculate - I've seen considerably lower standards in 4 star hotels. In each case the staff were welcoming and friendly. I liked North Brewick best as a site because of the way in which the site is splt up into little units with mostly no more than four or five other users in sight. It alsohas a fabulous beach for strolling on within 5 minutes walk.
> 
> Mike


Well I didn't like the North Berwick site as commented above, but I did like The Woods, staff unusually (for CC) very helpful and welcoming with much good advice, yes bogs were good, MH Service Point not easy to access, but we had a nice pitch close to the excellent dog exercise area and a nice view as well. Good level walk along the old railway track, (anyone finding a pair of ladies spectacles between the site and the outlet centre please advise).


----------



## zaskar

DABurleigh said:


> .................. Rather each customer is seen as a challenge to the order that would happily prevail if none of them turned up at all.
> 
> Dave


L.O.L. Good one Dave


----------



## zaskar

parigby said:


> .....................that is until l tried to fill my water tank from a tap, that wasn't at the MH service point. Up rides jobs worth and, albeit politely, tells me that l am not allowed to use that tap, but must use the MH service point.
> 
> philip


Yep, exactly the same happened to me at Burrs Wood (Bury). Ended up having a semi-row with the warden, not so much as _what_ he was saying, as , _the way in which he was saying it_. 
Down to attitude again!
Does it realy matter which tap is used? I realise my tank is big and I wait by the tap and am quite happy to teporarily disconnect whilst an aquaroll is filled.......and I suspect that the majority on here would do the same.


----------



## zaskar

............and whilst we're on the subject! 8O 

When are the Club gonna wake up to the fact that like it or not, vans are generally getting bigger (not just RV's) and stop putting drop points/service points in stupid tucked out of the way area's that nead a 152 point turn to get into whilst "Hitler" stands there ready to line you up on the nearest wall if you DARE touch the grass.

Rant over


----------



## oldun

I am not a great lover of the CC or the CCC but they do try to provide well run campsites with good washroom facilities and little else in the way of facilities.

If you are looking for campsites with bars, restaurants, swimming pools, discos, shops, golf courses etc with caravans, cars, bikes dumped all over the place cheek to jowl then you must go to the commercial "Parks" with all the resultant bustle and noise about 20 hours a day. With the CC and CCC, out of season, you can get a little bit of peace and quiet. I look for sites with no swimming pool, no disco, no evening entertainment, no clubhouse, no bar and no restaurant. The CC and CCC campsites fit this bill fairly well. I am not really into wild camping but I do prefer the sites that come closer to this ideal and the certified locations fit this bill for me.

The criticism of the CC and CCC for lack of facilities is similar to buying a Mondeo and then saying that you cannot go 0-60 in 1.2 seconds and neither can you carry 5 metre cubed of ballast. Surely these facts were evident from the start.

If the CC or CCC type of campsites don't appeal to you then there is a simple solution that many of us have taken - don't join.


----------



## Bagshanty

talking to a CL owener, who closed her CL because the CC made it uneconomic by demanding various changes, and insurance cover, said that the trouble was the people who run the CC have never been in a caravan, never mind a mh!


----------



## sallytrafic

I've just renewed with CC reluctantly. I haven't used a CC main site since Onich (Fort William very expensive) last summer but I've used CLs got a good deal on my Ferry to Norway and use Red Pennant which has the best recovery break down service.

I also have had a warden tell me to move to the dedicated motor home filling station (which wouldn't accept my coupler) so I didn't move I just shrugged and told him what I thought of his site and by the time I had finished I was full. By the way it was 8am it was raining and no one else was about apart from a queue of two other motor homes. There was two two other filling points within 80 yards of the one I was using.

I also think he was pissed with me as I had moved to a vacant pitch with a good view (no awnings allowed but I didn't have one) after they tried to put me on the only really badly sloping one on the whole site.

Regards Frank


----------



## Bagshanty

djchapple said:


> I am not a great lover of the CC or the CCC but they do try to provide well run campsites with good washroom facilities and little else in the way of facilities.
> 
> If you are looking for campsites with bars, restaurants, swimming pools, discos, shops, golf courses etc with caravans, cars, bikes dumped all over the place cheek to jowl then you must go to the commercial "Parks" with all the resultant bustle and noise about 20 hours a day. With the CC and CCC, out of season, you can get a little bit of peace and quiet. I look for sites with no swimming pool, no disco, no evening entertainment, no clubhouse, no bar and no restaurant. The CC and CCC campsites fit this bill fairly well. I am not really into wild camping but I do prefer the sites that come closer to this ideal and the certified locations fit this bill for me.
> 
> The criticism of the CC and CCC for lack of facilities is similar to buying a Mondeo and then saying that you cannot go 0-60 in 1.2 seconds and neither can you carry 5 metre cubed of ballast. Surely these facts were evident from the start.
> 
> If the CC or CCC type of campsites don't appeal to you then there is a simple solution that many of us have taken - don't join.


The comments have not been about lack of pools, discos, bars, entertainment, etc, but the amount of control freakery usually found. Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools.


----------



## zaskar

Bagshanty said:


> .................., said that the trouble was the people who run the CC have never been in a caravan, never mind a mh!


Noooooooo! REALLY!!! You do surprise me! 8O


----------



## 2point

I don't have a problem with the CC or the rules. I don't go out of my way to break the rules and most seem to be common sense anyway.

Interesting that the North Berwick CC site (Yellowcraig) has been singled out, it's probably our favourite. Only a few hundred yards to one of the best beaches I've been on.

Perhaps I'm just too easily pleased and too ready to enjoy myself.


----------



## parigby

It's not the rules per se, that get to me, it's the fact that they seem to be interpreted differently depending on whether you have a MH or you are a tugger. 

Since my little altercation at Tewkesbury, l've still used two or three other CC sites, and have noted with interest that when tuggers with their aquarolls turn up at the MH service point ( cause it's closer ), no jobs worth appears on his bike to tell them to clear off. 

philip


----------



## JustRadio

djchapple said:


> The criticism of the CC and CCC for lack of facilities is similar to buying a Mondeo and then saying that you cannot go 0-60 in 1.2 seconds and neither can you carry 5 metre cubed of ballast. Surely these facts were evident from the start.
> 
> If the CC or CCC type of campsites don't appeal to you then there is a simple solution that many of us have taken - don't join.


I haven't yet criticised the CC for lack of facilities, only commented on the good facilities at a couple of other sites, (neither of which suffered from the negative items you mentioned).


----------



## 100769

*First Time planned with CC*

Taking delivery of our MH on Saturday and have joined the CC (this thread doesnt bode well !!).

Have booked 3 days at Wood Farm near Lyme Regis and 3 at Black Knowl in New Forest. We have gone for the larger sites to start with as we are novices and need to learn about hook ups, water, waste and stuff like that. Hopefully the time of year will mean no overcrowding, noisy kids, (not half term) etc.

Sounds as though we need to watch out for signs, grumpy wardens and expect early morning wake up calls ?

Any thoughts or reviews on either of these sites?

Keith & Viv


----------



## DABurleigh

Both sites are good CC fare, and have nice walks right from the site.

Make sure you have ramps with you for Wood Farm as some pitches can be quite sloping.

Dave


----------



## zaskar

*Re: First Time planned with CC*



KeithRR said:


> Taking delivery of our MH on Saturday and have joined the CC (this thread doesnt bode well !!).
> 
> Keith & Viv


I certainly wouldn't be put off by this thread. I genuinely believe that it's worth being in the club, just be prepared for SOME iffy wardens on the BIG sites. 
The CL's are fine and the discounts available for things like ferries/tunnel/insurance/recovery CAN in SOME cases easily recoup your joining and anual fee.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: First Time planned with CC*



zaskar said:


> I certainly wouldn't be put off by this thread. I genuinely believe that it's worth being in the club, just be prepared for SOME iffy wardens on the BIG sites.
> The CL's are fine and the discounts available for things like ferries/tunnel/insurance/recovery CAN in SOME cases easily recoup your joining and anual fee.


Hear hear! I totally agree with that. For us, it's definitely worth being members.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly

I use this site a lot to read the user reviews of campsites.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/

I entirely agree with the above. You can always be sure of clean sites and facilities and while you do very occasionally get an over-officious warden
if you think what they have to put up with then you can usually sympathise !
Get one talking about school holidays....!!

Enjoy your trip - I'm sure you will

G


----------



## 100769

Dear all,

Thanks for your reviews guys (and girls) - looks more balanced view and our choice of venues for our 'virgin' trip looks to be ok.


Thanks also for the additional campsite link - had a quick look and it has useful info.

Cheers all,

Keith & Viv


----------



## JustRadio

I have no plans to leave the CC, all the sites are clean and safe, the directory is the best thing if you're a traveller who doesn't care to make choices in advance. My only point at the heart of it was that I had expected the CC sites to be the best and they weren't.


----------



## Bagshanty

neverrememberit said:


> I have no plans to leave the CC, all the sites are clean and safe, the directory is the best thing if you're a traveller who doesn't care to make choices in advance. My only point at the heart of it was that I had expected the CC sites to be the best and they weren't.


I have no plans to leave anytime soon, either, but then I do have life membership. But I do also pay to belong to the other lot, and I have to say I find them less pretentious (but avoiding the subject of the ridiculous charge for arriving before midday)

In fact, all in all, we infinitely prefer travelling on the continent, where everything is much more laid back, where there are aires de camping car, stellplatz, wild camping, towns that encourage m/hs, and where you hardly ever need to book campsites. If only they sold real ale abroad, life would be perfect!


----------



## geraldandannie

Bagshanty said:


> In fact, all in all, we infinitely prefer travelling on the continent, where everything is much more laid back, where there are aires de camping car, stellplatz, wild camping, towns that encourage m/hs, and where you hardly ever need to book campsites. If only they sold real ale abroad, life would be perfect!


Oh, definitely. That's why so many full timers head for France / Italy / Spain. It's not just the weather.

Gerald


----------



## 96105

hi
8O what a thread :wink: 
Anyway being a cc member :roll: :lol: i have had no problems with wardens and found them to be polite .and helpfull especially those listed :wink: .but some do take things to far with regs being 9 inchs from the site peg left hand side fire regs you know :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: cc sites i have been to :arrow: moreton in marsh/ sandringham/ sutton on sea/ clumber park/ whitehouse beach/
ferry meadows/broadway/and minehead the last one i did have a bad experiece with the site.. such is life :lol: 

ray


----------



## 1302

The 'hitler' thing goes with the job... 

I have been asked already to move our 14 foot VW T4 back another ONE INCH !! I did it without a moan and was then told off for leaving 4 minutes late the next day!!   

One question still remains - why DO they shut the toilets/showers for so long during the most needy hours at most sites (10-12 am) You might guess we dont have great WC facilities in our Autosleeper


----------



## 100769

Thanks all - I see I will have to take my tape measure, wee bottle, 'calming down dont get rattled' tablets.

Are these warden chappies clearly identifiable? There must be a uniform, stripes or pips on shoulders. You know what they say about actuaries.....they are people who found accountancy too exciting. Is this the same with CC wardens...... they are people who found being a traffic warden too easy?

I am looking forward to meeting this happy band of helpful, accommodating, eager to please, always smiling, obliging, nothing too much trouble, folk.

Being our first time, I am bound to fall foul of some reg or other. Do the CC have a 'L' Plate sticker I could use?

Woebetide any warden who picks on me early in the morning.... I am sadly not always at my most receptive until I had my coffee and smoke !!

We update you all on progress - provided they have wireless internet access in the CC site detention centres!

Keith and Viv


----------



## artona

Hi Keith and Viv


Just do not admit to anything. Without doubt you will be descreetly questioned so you can be profiled and penned off correctly. 

We now suddenly forget that we have a baby on board. She is quiet and we make sure that she does not bother anyone. Admit to her as we did a while back and we were instantly sent to the family area where we were constantly being bothered by the family from hell.

So when questioned just say "No Comment" mate, even when torture is mentioned :lol: :lol: 

By the way have a good time

stew


----------



## 100769

Thanks Artona,

Will travel incognito, grow moustache, wear dark glasses, wig, wear a hat etc. Come to think of it - no change to a normal weekend !! :wink:


----------



## richard863

*First time planned with CC*

Hi All

I have been paid up with the CC & C&CC they both have their good & bad points. In the main the wardens are polite and very helpful, of course they both have their share of the spiked helmet & jackboot brigade some even display a hatred towards motor homers. The hard thing is to be not upset and smile when you talk to them, they eventually come around to thinking we are not all down and out baskets.

regards to all


----------



## Bagshanty

KeithRR said:


> Are these warden chappies clearly identifiable? There must be a uniform, stripes or pips on shoulders.
> 
> Keith and Viv


Look for Kermit in the bright green overalls, however Mrs Warden often dresses in civvies to remain incognito as an undercover agent.


----------



## zaskar

Look for Kermit in the bright green overalls, however Mrs Warden often dresses in civvies to remain incognito as an undercover agent.[/quote]

What's strange tho', is how often Mrs Warden is really nice, when Mr Warden is a right RATBAG!!!! 8O :?:


----------



## 94415

Been a member of the CC for many years, though not used the sites a great deal, maybe a couple a year and a few CLs. However, I've had very good and fairly bad experiences with Wardens. Worst one was at Culloden a good few years ago which resulted in a number of complaints about his attitude. (We were on an Owners Club Rally and he managed to upset most of our members at some point!) I heard he 'left' shortly after!
Recent experiences have been very good with notably nice staff being found at Black Horse Farm nr Folkestone and Nunnykirk nr Rothbury. All very friendly, accomodating and helpful.

We're going to Broadlands in Norfolk for a few days next month, anyone any experience of that site?

Phil


----------



## bognormike

Phil,
had a couple of nights at Broadlands at the start of this month; staff seemed helpful enough - keep it well, and didn't even come round & tell us to move the van when we parked at the side of the pitch to be able to sit out on grass rather than those horrible chippings! Loos are the best we've seen.
The pub up the road (Dog?) is a bit of a dive - has it's own CL (used by itinerant workers it would seem). 

Anyway to keep the post on topic, the main thing about both clubs is that you know what you're going to get. As motorhomers, our main moans are :- the price of CC sites (no choice over electric) - we get a good discount out of season as over age 55 members from the CCC, CC seem to look down on mororhomes, not enough sites open all year (both clubs) even if they have hardstandings, and the fact that it's difficult to get on most sites at weekends without booking.


----------



## DABurleigh

And when you attempt, silly I know, to go further than 50 miles after work on a Friday, such is the road infrastructure in the south-east that you arrive at a CC site after 8pm and the place is shut up tight, no way past the barriers, and if you're really unlucky the late night parking, if it exists, is already full. 

Gets the weekend off to a cracking start ....

Dave


----------



## Malc

Hi Phil,
Often call at Broadlands on business, nice wardens very chatty and helpful and site is OK as well. I am no longer a member of CC although have driven around site and it looks well cared for.
Malc


----------



## zaskar

DABurleigh said:


> And when you attempt, silly I know, to go further than 50 miles after work on a Friday, such is the road infrastructure in the south-east that you arrive at a CC site after 8pm and the place is shut up tight, no way past the barriers, and if you're really unlucky the late night parking, if it exists, is already full.
> Gets the weekend off to a cracking start ....
> Dave


HERE HERE!!!!!!!!
When are they gona learn that the club is supposed to be for the members, not the company?
Not everyone can afford the time or the money to leave early on a Friday.
Friday night should be a late night opening day for the reception, it's nothing short of common sense.


----------



## 2point

zaskar said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you attempt, silly I know, to go further than 50 miles after work on a Friday, such is the road infrastructure in the south-east that you arrive at a CC site after 8pm and the place is shut up tight, no way past the barriers, and if you're really unlucky the late night parking, if it exists, is already full.
> Gets the weekend off to a cracking start ....
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HERE!!!!!!!!
> When are they gona learn that the club is supposed to be for the members, not the company?
> Not everyone can afford the time or the money to leave early on a Friday.
> Friday night should be a late night opening day for the reception, it's nothing short of common sense.
Click to expand...

The first time someone rolls up at 10pm and distrurbs the pitches around them setting up the magazine will be flooded with complaints.

8pm doesn't sound unreasonable to me.


----------



## sallytrafic

2point said:


> zaskar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you attempt, silly I know, to go further than 50 miles after work on a Friday, such is the road infrastructure in the south-east that you arrive at a CC site after 8pm and the place is shut up tight, no way past the barriers, and if you're really unlucky the late night parking, if it exists, is already full.
> Gets the weekend off to a cracking start ....
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HERE!!!!!!!!
> When are they gona learn that the club is supposed to be for the members, not the company?
> Not everyone can afford the time or the money to leave early on a Friday.
> Friday night should be a late night opening day for the reception, it's nothing short of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first time someone rolls up at 10pm and distrurbs the pitches around them setting up the magazine will be flooded with complaints.
> 
> 8pm doesn't sound unreasonable to me.
Click to expand...

You aren't a tugger in disguise are you? I can pull in quietly at 10pm and be tucked up in bed minutes later.

Regards Frank


----------



## 2point

I'm sure we can all do that but you just know that it would be abused.

I've been moaned at by a tugger for running my engine before setting off before now, I can hear the tuts now and the curtains twitching.


----------



## 94415

Malc said:


> Hi Phil,
> Often call at Broadlands on business, nice wardens very chatty and helpful and site is OK as well. I am no longer a member of CC although have driven around site and it looks well cared for.
> Malc


Cheers Malc!

With regards to late arrivals, I turned up at Park Coppice, Coniston last year well after 8.00pm and the office was still open and booking people in. So they can get it right sometimes! (Nice friendly wardens there, too!)


----------

